# 08 brute wheel issues



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, this is probably an obscure question , i tried to put on 2"aluminum spacers on my 08 brute rear tires but the tabs are in the way. I have a 12 foot lathe in my machine shop so i was going to mill the spacers. I had measured the tabs but i was really drunk at the time and cant find my notes. My brute is 4 hours away so i cant measure it again till august 1st. does anyone know how much space (width between oposite tabs and height) the tabs need for clearance? I know I can grind them off but I have the tools and would rather play w the lathe! Thanks in advance. :thinking:


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, what tabs do you grind off? The reason I'm asking is that my wheel fell off the other weekend which was strange because I checked my lug nuts before I went riding. I took the itp rims off my '05 and put them on my '09 but the studs were too short, so I popped out my '05 studs and changed them. I was told by a friend that I had to grind something down or my lug nuts will back off. Is this true?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The centering tabs are those patrosions from the center part of the hub. Once you do this, you will from then on have to use the centering lug nuts ...the ones with the tapered ends like the 05s-07s. The 08s have the flat lug nut because of the centering tags.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

So I can use the rims with centering nuts and be ok? Thanks for the input.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hooliganhodgie said:


> So I can use the rims with centering nuts and be ok? Thanks for the input.


Long as you take the hub centers off, then you will have no choice...and you will not be able to use the stock wheels and lugs anymore either.


----------

